# The SportsCenter in Perry, GA



## jettman96 (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm sure that most folks are aware of this already but, I have officially given up buying anything from SportsCenter.  

I went there yesterday afternoon to buy a RAM mount (RAM-111 MSRP $47.82) for the fishfinder.  I figured it was just one thing and even if it was $5-10 more than BPS it wouldn't be worth the gas money to drive up to Macon.

Well, the guy went to the back to get the RAM Mount and when he came back I asked him what the price was he said $64.99.  I looked at the guy and said "I can get that $20 cheaper else where" and walked out.

So, kudos for BPS they had $34.99 online and when I went to the store it was $44.99 and they obliged to price match the online price.  

Long story short... I saved $30 and I refuse to go to SportsCenter for anything from this day forward.

Just wanted to share,
Nik


----------



## Dutch (Apr 18, 2008)

I haven't bought anything at the Sportscenter in years, don't like the attitude you get if you need something. 

I can get stuff cheaper on the net or  I just drive over to BPS instead.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 18, 2008)

It's extremely hard to get someone to help you there as well.


----------



## jettman96 (Apr 18, 2008)

That was the other thing, it's like pulling teeth or waking up an angry bear if you need help.

I will vouche that they have very good Marine Mechanics, though.


----------



## tonyf (Apr 18, 2008)

I DO NOT buy anything from the Sports Center. The repair center across the interstate is named the same thing but owned by different people and they are GREAT.


----------



## Corey (Apr 18, 2008)

I usually stop in there anytime I got to the fairgrounds and I have never had anyone ask me if I needed any help. I like looking at the boats..I wish they would put a Sportman Warehouse in GA I loved that place and I had about 6 people ask me if I needed any help when I walked into the dif depts..

Corey


----------



## AU Bassman (Apr 18, 2008)

I shopped there when I was looking for a new Jon boat. Same story as you guys, coudn't find anyone to help me and when I did the guy was kinda like take it or leave it attitude. I wound up buying a new jon from Dublin marine in Dublin Ga.If you are looking for new boats the selection is fantastic and they will rig it out any way you want it. they carry alot of different brands, Motors, trolling motors, seats ect. See Mark Brown in the sales office and he will fix you up!!!Mark bent over backwards to get me the boat I wanted at a good price. No haggle, no muss no fuss.


----------



## RUEUST (Apr 19, 2008)

I only buy things there when price does not matter. Or they actually advertise a cheaper price than other places. Both of which is very ,very seldom.
      Funny how the more money a retailer gets save in his bank account, the less he thinks he needs the costomers money.
It IS my money afterall and I will choose where I spend it.  I have walked out of many places with the merchandise left on the counter just because of the cashier's attitude. I have always said to each one of them. "It's MY money YOU need. Not your stuff I need, I can buy this somewhere else, Thank you."   Then just walk out.


----------



## Cypress94 (Apr 19, 2008)

Yeah, the parts folks are great, but after the story last year about the owner getting caught over the limit while dove hunting with the sheriff of Houston County, and the way he treated DNR and called Sonny to threaten to raise the lease on Oaky Woods unless they dropped the ticket, that was all I needed to hear.


----------



## wes tanner (Apr 19, 2008)

*Sports center same person bought oaky woods*

I will not buy any thing from there either.But its because the same person that owns the sports center is in on the oaky woods deal.He bought it cheap and now wants way more than whats its worth to sell it back to state.He is screwing the average not rich sports man.Any real nature  sports man or gal should not step foot in there.I will drive all the way to atlanta to get something before i step foot in there.I wonder how long it will be before oaky woods is a high dollar subdivision or high price hunting club.You would think if he sold it back to the state at at a reasonable profit he would gain more customers they would be hunting and fishing oaky woods and buying his stuff.Im calling all hunters  fisherman and women until mr ayers and the rest of his gang sells oaky woods back to the state at a descent price dont set foot in his store.Thanks Wes Tanner


----------



## FurFeathers&Scales (Apr 19, 2008)

I agree with the majority...  I went to the Sportcenter about a month back and they surely don't have to worry about me going back.  I haven't been in forever, and that last visit seals the deal on another visit.  Instead of going to Bass Pro, check out the prices at Academy Eisenhower Pkwy in Macon.  They usually beat BPS by 5-15% on price.


----------



## Dutch (Apr 19, 2008)

FurFeathers&Scales said:


> I agree with the majority...  I went to the Sportcenter about a month back and they surely don't have to worry about me going back.  I haven't been in forever, and that last visit seals the deal on another visit.  Instead of going to Bass Pro, check out the prices at Academy Eisenhower Pkwy in Macon.  They usually beat BPS by 5-15% on price.




And thier customer service sucks just as bad as the Sportscenter. After my battery dustup(selling year old battery's for new, which was DOA and would not even take a charge, then not wanting to give me my money back the next day) with them I will never step foot in that store again.

I have yet to have a bad experience at BPS, not saying it won't happen one day, but so far my dealings with the people at BPS has been excellent.
So I'll pay the 5-15% difference.


----------



## mesocollins (Apr 19, 2008)

I've never had a problem with Academy or BPS. BPS does have a few things over priced a good bit too much but what the heck... The Sports Center raised their prices before big sporting events at the fair grounds, then puts everything on sale during the events, but at a higher price than they usually sell their stuff. What a bunch of idiots.


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Apr 19, 2008)

*Never have liked the place*

I have been down there to the SportsCenter a few times and its the same old story. People aren't really friendly there and the prices are more than I will spend. I was down in Perry a month ago and stopped in and I asked myself why I was in there. Nothing has changed in 7 yrs and it never will. Today I have read the stories about the dove hunting incident and the Oaky Woods situation and I have made up my mind never to step foot back in that place. I personally have enjoyed going to Academy and Bass Pro here in Macon. The prices are great at Academy, that store has it going on. If ya'll haven't heard about Academy look it up there is one here in Macon and Athens.


----------



## FurFeathers&Scales (Apr 19, 2008)

Just to counter your experience so one bad service experience is not all that is said...   Since I have been going to Academy and now the new BPS, I'd say the customer service is about the same.  The majority of the time I have good customer service, but both have their problems.  BPS ripped $80 off me ($130 off  my dad) on my credit card/reward points "deal" and Academy employees seem to not have a clue or care...   either way you have to watch both of them (as with all consumer stores).  But I will have to say that the sportscenter is in it's own category when it comes the customer service/concern (except the marine part)-they don't want to make ANY effort.

So with all that said, I'd take my chances and save my hard earned cash and compare shop as much as I can (think about the money spread over 3, 4, or 10 years).  I love going to BPS and looking at all the decor, but I don't wanna fund anymore than I have to.

Did they give you your money back on that battery?  



Dutch said:


> And thier customer service sucks just as bad as the Sportscenter. After my battery dustup(selling year old battery's for new, which was DOA and would not even take a charge, then not wanting to give me my money back the next day) with them I will never step foot in that store again.
> 
> I have yet to have a bad experience at BPS, not saying it won't happen one day, but so far my dealings with the people at BPS has been excellent.
> So I'll pay the 5-15% difference.


----------



## riprap (Apr 19, 2008)

it is a shame sporting good stores are like that, if you are not one of the good ole boys you are an outcast. if you ask a question they act like you are a moron and should have researched the product and tell them about it.


----------



## bonaire11 (Apr 20, 2008)

Enough with the oaky woods thing. The sportscenter looks out for the sportscenter. You don't thing BPS gets all sorts of deals and bonuses for opening some big distribution center that would seem unfair if they were to make the papers. Stop it. This is how it works. Sports center sells ram mounts $20 over BPS so joe blow who has the obscure fishfinder will not have to drive to macon to get a new one. guess what, there are one 3 joe blows with that mount so sportsenter has to buy 5 per year and they sit on the shelf costing stock interest.
My fishing partner bought a NIB shimano citica at sportscenter for 64.99, check BPS list for that. 

BTW, you guys are the same folks who complain about walmarts running the little guys out of business arn't you?


----------



## Dutch (Apr 20, 2008)

FurFeathers&Scales said:


> Did they give you your money back on that battery?



Yea, after I raised a fuss. Went to Wally World and bought a Marine Maxx as soon as I left the store.


----------



## Dutch (Apr 20, 2008)

bonaire11 said:


> Enough with the oaky woods thing. The sportscenter looks out for the sportscenter. You don't thing BPS gets all sorts of deals and bonuses for opening some big distribution center that would seem unfair if they were to make the papers. Stop it. This is how it works. Sports center sells ram mounts $20 over BPS so joe blow who has the obscure fishfinder will not have to drive to macon to get a new one. guess what, there are one 3 joe blows with that mount so sportsenter has to buy 5 per year and they sit on the shelf costing stock interest.
> My fishing partner bought a NIB shimano citica at sportscenter for 64.99, check BPS list for that.
> 
> BTW, you guys are the same folks who complain about walmarts running the little guys out of business arn't you?




I don't care how cheap they sell something, I would drive to the BPS in Atlanta and buy something before I bought it from a crook. Why should I give them my business... just because it might be convienant...heck I could order the same item through the net and have it delivered to my door. 

Just like Chuck's, bought quite a few guns them in the past...they screwed me over on a pistol for my wife...haven't been back. I drive to Butler and deal with Barrows now.


----------



## jettman96 (Apr 20, 2008)

Regardless of who owns The Sports Center...  I believe in giving "the little guy" a chance and try to shop them first if possible.  But, the truth of the matter is this...  we "the consumers" expect more from the small business than we do from the "mega-mart" type places.  

As I said, had it been $5-10 more I probably would have bought on the spot.

I think the biggest problem with Sports Center is that until Academy and BPS opened they had a very captive audience in Middle GA and they have yet to realize that they have competition.  

I don't really care about the whole political side of things.  cause don't tell me that BPS doesn't have their hands in some political pot some where that we don't hear about.

Plain and simple business is out to make money and some are just better at it than others.


----------



## FurFeathers&Scales (Apr 20, 2008)

No one said you have to stop shopping there.  Feel free...   Like others are saying, there is not a perfect place to shop BUT I'd say that SportsCenter is not doing ANYTHING to help it's buisness.  The last time I went in, I had to blow dust off of packs of worms and basically ask to be helped!  Common-sense buisness economics will continue and there will not be a Sportscenter before long.



bonaire11 said:


> Enough with the oaky woods thing. The sportscenter looks out for the sportscenter. You don't thing BPS gets all sorts of deals and bonuses for opening some big distribution center that would seem unfair if they were to make the papers. Stop it. This is how it works. Sports center sells ram mounts $20 over BPS so joe blow who has the obscure fishfinder will not have to drive to macon to get a new one. guess what, there are one 3 joe blows with that mount so sportsenter has to buy 5 per year and they sit on the shelf costing stock interest.
> My fishing partner bought a NIB shimano citica at sportscenter for 64.99, check BPS list for that.
> 
> BTW, you guys are the same folks who complain about walmarts running the little guys out of business arn't you?


----------



## bonaire11 (Apr 20, 2008)

what do you want them to do, vacuum dust off the worms, they carry obscure baits and colors that you otherwise would have to go to macon to get, and there is less demand on these worms. im not giving an economics class cause it should be common sense, but basically,  they have to charge more for these worms cause they sell so few of them. they stock items longer than normal, this cost money cause they arn't getting interest off their stock items, for them to sell close to bps prices they would not make it one year. obviously there is a niche for this store casue it is still around and people buy stuff. 

do you think they set their prices on what they think they can get away with? of course not, it is a market value based increase on there cost of goods, and i guarantee the get crappy prices on all their inventory cause they buy so little of it.

what kind of customer service do you guys want any way, "here is a hook, here is how to tie to the line, by the way, here is the line that you..." ugh!!

everyone one of you goes in there to buy a specific item a you don't want some high school kid trying to remember the difference between medium and fast action.


----------



## Klag (Apr 20, 2008)

bonaire11 said:


> what do you want them to do,



They want to spread the word about their horrible service so other members might save some misery and go somewhere else.  Like myself, and I very much appreciate the warnings and shared experiences.  I had considered checking the place out, but I certainly wont be doing so now!

That's what this thread is here for.



bonaire11 said:


> what kind of customer service do you guys want any way, "here is a hook, here is how to tie to the line, by the way, here is the line that you..." ugh!!



Apparently you have no idea what customer service is, and how people expect to be treated when spending their money at someones place of business.  Perhaps this thread isn't for you.


----------



## riprap (Apr 20, 2008)

i have to put a plug in for Gables in douglasville. you can't even get in the door good before they say hello. then if you are over in the fishing stuff they say can i help you and let me know if you need anything, and of course they are going to tell you what they are biting.(or what you need to buy).lol


----------



## FurFeathers&Scales (Apr 20, 2008)

lol...  ok there are several things you don't understand.  When you have dust on some zoom pumpkin seed, you have problems moving merchandise(price maybe??).  They charge more b/c they aren't moving much anymore...  The "niche" you mentioned has more to do with deep pockets and other reasons to have his buisness, NOT with customer service.




bonaire11 said:


> everyone one of you goes in there to buy a specific item a you don't want some high school kid trying to remember the difference between medium and fast action.



Here, I can say you are dead wrong.  I went in because it is a sporting goods store and I enjoyed lookin around.  Some of those high school kids have been working there for 10 years!

You obvisously know what you are talking about...  your opinion is the only one like it in this whole thead!  Think about it!!

I'm done replying to this post...  take it for what it is worth.

FFS




bonaire11 said:


> what do you want them to do, vacuum dust off the worms, they carry obscure baits and colors that you otherwise would have to go to macon to get, and there is less demand on these worms. im not giving an economics class cause it should be common sense, but basically,  they have to charge more for these worms cause they sell so few of them. they stock items longer than normal, this cost money cause they arn't getting interest off their stock items, for them to sell close to bps prices they would not make it one year. obviously there is a niche for this store casue it is still around and people buy stuff.
> 
> do you think they set their prices on what they think they can get away with? of course not, it is a market value based increase on there cost of goods, and i guarantee the get crappy prices on all their inventory cause they buy so little of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## jettman96 (Apr 20, 2008)

OOOPS!!!  Sorry, fellas I didn't mean to open a can of worms like this... LOL  I just wanted to spread the word and see if I was way off-base.

Glad to hear it's not just me.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Apr 20, 2008)

I have been there  a couple of times...I live in Macon so obviously it is not worth the trip just to buy a pack of worms (no matter what color they may be).  Just to give an unbiased opinion of the place... I feel like the store has a great small town feel to it.  I do feel most of their stuff is a bit overpriced.  I can also see where the customer service issue comes from.  It doesnt seem like they are really  trying to get your business  but  every time i have asked something of the guys working there they seem to know a bit about any question you might have.  I would guess that this place is still here due to the boat sales.  I think they move quite alot of boats out of there.  The amount of boats they have there puts any BPS i have seen to shame.


----------



## joefishin (Apr 20, 2008)

*Sports Center*

_*I don't care how cheap they sell something, I would drive to the BPS in Atlanta and buy something before I bought it from a crook.*_

A crook? How in the heck do you figure that? I'm not connected to the folks in any way.......other than doing business with them here and there. But I respect the guy for building such a great business. And I am sure he has made money elsewhere too. I do agree...unless you walk into boat department...service is slow. 

I've been stopping there for 15+ years. I'll certainly pay them 20% more that to drive another 30 miles to BPS in Macon. 

If he thought he could leverage himself and a buddy out of a ticket.....more power to him.


----------



## bonaire11 (Apr 20, 2008)

I do see now that I am in the minority, and that i have misunderstood the way people want to be treated. me, i expect merch to be on the shelves, and people to be behind the registers, i expect employees to know a price when it is not marked, and to know when something they are out of is coming in. when i need something spec that they dont have, i expect to be able to call them on the phone, and order it for me and call me when it arrives.

what i now see you people expect:
an employee standing at the door when you walk in, the employee to ask you what outdoor activity you will be participating in, you would like them to hold your hand as they escort you to the correct isle where said activity merch is located, you expect them to tell you where the fish are biting, what they are biting, where the deer are hiding, what call the ducks are responding to, etc. you want them to place the items in a basket or cart and wheel it up to the register where another employee rings up the merch for the amount they paid for it because they want the customer to just be happy, however ridiculous and anti economical your demands are. because really, thats what a small town business is know for. 

i hope this cleared things up, and i now see what you guys are talking about, the sportcenter dosent do any of these things, cause they are still in business


----------



## jettman96 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dude, apparently you don't believe in a middle ground.  

I think what most people on here want to see is a clean environment (dust off the shelves, would you buy food that's covered in dust?).  As for the people, I expect the same things you do, plus, a little courtesy.  If I'm standing at the counter looking through the glass at a gun or something and there are 3-4 sales folks standing around chatting I would expect that one of them would come and ask "can I show you something?" or "can I help  you with something?"  Not stand down there and ignore the customer who may be ready to drop $300-600 on a new handgun.  That tells me that their not really interested in making a sale.  

The customer supports the business by spending their money in the store.  Thus the reason customer service is more important than ever.  Because competition is always increasing and you have to be willing to go the extra mile to be successful.

Again, I think people just want to feel like they're wanted there and the people want their business and for the customer to keep coming back.  Not feel like some outsider.

I wish my standards were as low as yours because then I'd be able to settle for less when I spend my HARD earned CASH.


----------



## Corey (Apr 21, 2008)

bonaire11 said:


> I do see now that I am in the minority, and that i have misunderstood the way people want to be treated. me, i expect merch to be on the shelves, and people to be behind the registers, i expect employees to know a price when it is not marked, and to know when something they are out of is coming in. when i need something spec that they dont have, i expect to be able to call them on the phone, and order it for me and call me when it arrives.
> 
> what i now see you people expect:
> an employee standing at the door when you walk in, the employee to ask you what outdoor activity you will be participating in, you would like them to hold your hand as they escort you to the correct isle where said activity merch is located, you expect them to tell you where the fish are biting, what they are biting, where the deer are hiding, what call the ducks are responding to, etc. you want them to place the items in a basket or cart and wheel it up to the register where another employee rings up the merch for the amount they paid for it because they want the customer to just be happy, however ridiculous and anti economical your demands are. because really, thats what a small town business is know for.
> ...



Are you from up north, I would expect a statement like 
that from them. Here in the south we seem to have 
a reputation for southern hospitality. Somewhere along the line that seems to be disappearing, my granddad owned a store at one time and if you were rude to a costumer you would get a warning the first time and 
if it happend again you were gone.


----------



## woody777 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Sports Center*

I drove from Newnan to purchase a boat from Sports Center. Only after I got it back home, did I  realize that I needed a long shaft 25 hp motor and they sold me a short shaft that would not clear the transom. When I called and told them that, they said it would be 3-5 weeks for the correct motor.
I told them I would have the boat back the following Saturday, if no motor was available, no sale, and by the way, I stopped payment on the check.
They had a motor the next Saturday.

I found it inexcusable that a dealership would not notice that, and I fully believe the sales and install staff knew this and installed it because it was the only one they had.  As far as them still being in business, they do not have mine, and I have purchased two other boats since them and when they do go out they will probably go down whinning about the big retailers doing in the little guy. I will laugh and say good ridance.  

I would avoid Sportscenter at all costs.


----------



## javelin225ho (Apr 21, 2008)

Corey said:


> Are you from up north, I would expect a statement like
> that from them. Here in the south we seem to have
> a reputation for southern hospitality. Somewhere along the line that seems to be disappearing, my granddad owned a store at one time and if you were rude to a costumer you would get a warning the first time and
> if it happend again you were gone.



im from up north and let me tell ya, i have delt with Sports Center twice, once was for tackle, they had it and i forgot something......i knew right where it was, ran back, grabbed it and ran back to the register.....i apoligized and the guy looked at me and asked me if i was sure i had "EVERY" (he vocalized it in that very manner), i said yup, walked out without anything and went to Wal-Mart.  the second time was for a mount for my dept finder, they didn't have it and said they would order it and give me a call when it came in.  2 weeks after i ordered it, i called them and no one seemed to know who i was or what i was talking about.....that's Sports Center......Garbage!


----------



## chris72 (Apr 21, 2008)

My Pop(grand father) went to the Sports Center some 25 years ago and spent $1,000 on a new Browning Side-by-Side 12ga and a Browning Lever 22. After putting the $1,000 some odd dollars on the counter, they made him break a $20 bill for ONE penny. It made him so mad, he still hasn't been back and please don't EVER get him started about the sports center!


----------



## Thurston (Apr 22, 2008)

Honestly i think Boaire11 works there. LOL j/k.  Dudes I just bought a trolling motor prop there.  It was not a good deal but it wasn't way marked up either.  If you need something fast get it there.  If you want a shopping experience go somewhere else.  Frankly their customer service blows.  

I asked about rod I saw a guy buy that had a lifetime warranty, unconditional.  I thought man now that is interesting.  When i inquired about it at the register I asked.  What kind of rod is that? I had read an article about how some rods may be coming out made from carrot fiber.  Well thinking this may be one of them I asked.  He laughed, shook his head yes and said if they were not orange he may sell more than one.  I thought weird.  Well I looked at them when leaving and heck they were not the carrot fiber at all just regular IM weave.  

But more importantly that store has a you better know someone in the know feel to it.  If you know someone you'll be fine.  If not get what you need and get the heck out.  That is what is expected of you.  Least how i feel anyway.  That's fine though really.  Don't go in shopping  or comparison shopping. And definately don't ask questions... Heck no! LOL!


----------



## jettman96 (Apr 22, 2008)

Dang it Thurston...  I was hoping this one would DIE!!!


----------



## Randy (Apr 22, 2008)

Well I have to say that I bought my Triton at The Sports Center and it was the best price I could find.  The service center across the road has been great also, though it is a long way to go for service.


----------



## shoalbass (Apr 22, 2008)

I have always heard if you can't say something nice don't say anything at all.  That is where I will stop with The Sports Center.


----------



## DoeMaster (Apr 22, 2008)

I live near the SportsCenter in Perry and will only shop there as a last resort.  They do have some great sales on hunting clothes after the deer season ends (usually 50-75% off).  I'm sure that the new BassPro in Macon has hurt their business.  I think the owner does a pretty good job considering it's a private locally owned business.  They pretty much just put the stuff out on the shelves and leave the customers on their own.....lol.  I'm sure they can't compete pricewise with the bigger chain stores like WalMart, BassPro, etc. and stay in business.  I usually shop and pay a little bit more for most of my hunting & fishing stuff at my local sporting goods store (Chuck's Gun & Pawn in Warner Robins).  It's convenient and the local guys who own it and work there are always nice and helpful.  I've done business with them for years and they know I'm a regular customer.  Many times they'll discount my purchases when I'm checking out.  I know I'm still paying a little more, but the convenience and hometown service/friendship usually makes it worth it to me.


----------



## javelin225ho (Apr 22, 2008)

i like chucks.  chuck, chip, david, bob.....they are good people and if you recommend something to them, they usually will give it a try, especially in the fishing department.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Apr 22, 2008)

javelin225ho said:


> i like chucks.  chuck, chip, david, bob.....they are good people and if you recommend something to them, they usually will give it a try, especially in the fishing department.



Ditto on everything you said man!

Chuck and Chip are stand up guys and will make sure you get a quality product.  Also, if there is something you want and they don't have it, they can get it for you.  I give them all my business.

David is the only one I let work on my bow as well.


----------



## Gaswamp (Apr 22, 2008)

I like Chucks except for one thing........location.....hate driving all the way down Watson.


----------



## wes tanner (Apr 22, 2008)

*Oaky woods*

I will not shut up about oaky woods.As long as the sports center is involved i wont set foot there.And any real sports man that cares about hunting and fishing and cares whether there is future hunting for the poor man and there grand kids should not set foot in the sports center till ayers does the right thing and sales that land back to the state at a reasonable price.The deer bear  and wild life deserve a place to live and we as true sportsman need to start sticking together or eventually only the rich will be able to hunt.Oh by the way you can buy stickers down at bonaire hard ware that say help save oaky woods.The money  will help do what sonny perdue and the state of ga should have done the first time around.The people at Bonaire hard ware are real friendly and allways willing to help.They are good people.Thanks Wes tanner


----------



## Cypress94 (Apr 23, 2008)

And I'll say it again, too...for me, the Oaky Woods situation along with Charles Ayers trying to leverage his way out of a ticket....that tells me all I need to know.  I can't believe that anyone would condone that kind of behavior, especially out of a person who is supposed to cater to and support the sportsmen and women in this area.  What kind of example does that set?  How does that make us look to the anti's?


----------



## BISKIT (Apr 23, 2008)

Yup, the Sport Center pretty much stinks!!  Who said the BPS is hurting their business?  The Sports Center is hurting themselves,  wow lets go to the customer appreciation day, week or whatever it is!!  woohoo!  Chucks doesn't seem to have a problem do they?  

I realy dont care about the prices too much, especially when i need the product.  Attitude is everything, and the Sports Center chronies have the personality of a tick!  

Wish i could get a job there, that would be sooo cool, i could talk down to others or act like "Biff" from Back to the Future too! (sarcasm bonaire11)  

well im done, i think i'll go home now.


----------



## Darkhorse (Apr 23, 2008)

As someone said before: "You have to know someone"
I started doing buisness with Charles Ayers when he was selling pistols and reloading supplies out  of his desk in the little BP station. That goes back aways.
My wife went to school with him. That also goes back aways.
Shopping there is not my first choice but when I do I don't take any mess from the employees. I just go find Charles and I get excellent customer service. I can't complain about it at all.

Now Oaky Woods is another story and I don't want to cause myself to get indigestion by hashing it out. But I will say this: I blame that fat fellow with dimples from Bonaire for what this fiasco has turned into. He could have done the right thing when Weyerhauser offered to sell it to the state for $1700. an acre but he didn't. So now someone else spent their money to buy it and by law they can do what they want to with it. I wonder what Sonny really had up his sleeve?


----------



## sbroadwell (Apr 23, 2008)

Darkhorse said:


> As someone said before: "You have to know someone"
> I started doing buisness with Charles Ayers when he was selling pistols and reloading supplies out  of his desk in the little BP station. That goes back aways.
> My wife went to school with him. That also goes back aways.
> Shopping there is not my first choice but when I do I don't take any mess from the employees. I just go find Charles and I get excellent customer service. I can't complain about it at all.
> ...



I won't get involved in the Sports Center controversy at all, since I have only been there once, and then only to look at the carrot stick rods. But, regarding the Oaky Woods thing - you are absolutely right. The fault lies high up in state government. Things like this are just sickening.


----------



## wes tanner (Apr 24, 2008)

*CHARLES AYERS sports center*

Did he not work for the brewery on 247 before it closed down?He could do the right thing and sell the land back at a reasonable profit not 9 times what he paid for it and be remembered as a good man who done the right thing.Or be remembered as a greedy man who destroyed what could be a place for my grand kids your grand kids and many generations of hunters to enjoy forever.It aint like hes broke hes pretty well to do from what ive heard.So why jack the price up so high. There has been no improvement done to oaky woods.Dont think that ayers perdue and all the people involved are not good buddies.I dont have a problem with a man making money but what they are trying to do is greed pure and simple.They say money brings out what a person is really like.So you be the judge now they are asking over $10.000 dollars a acre for land that sold for $1.700 acre is that fair to the sporstsman and women in ga.I still aint setting foot in the sports center even if he was cheaper.I guess im old school and hard headed and believe in conservation and putting back its time we as humans start conserving and saving land.Which you think would be better in the long run a subdivision or a wildlife management area that would be producung timber and revenue from hunters forever. They also would buy the same stuff ayers sales.Thanks Wes


----------



## bonaire11 (Apr 24, 2008)

First, my mothers family landed at Charles Town landing in 1670, and my fathers family moved to Ms in 1835 after some questionable horse trading in Ga (but we try not to dwell on that). So no, I'm not from "up there." 

Second, after inheriting a unbalanced budget from the great Gubner Barnes, how much do think "fat guy with dipples" as you so eloquently put it could have got thru legislature if he proposed spending 36 million on some swamp in is home town? This is after he had to withhold pay increases for state employees. I hate politics, and what it has become, but don't you think that that land in private hands will be more productive than in the hands of the state? Those guys are not going to let that place lose money, eventually, business and jobs will come in and the local economy will benefit.

Third, Im done after this on Sportcenter. I never worked there or would I. I hope that I can do something with my life instead of know nothing and operated a cash register. If you don't know more than the store employee on what you need or need not buy, you will get hosed. Thats in Sportscenter, BPS, Academy, or Chucks (which I like by the way, and the guys who run it) or anywhere. If I buy a gun, rod, boat, whatever, I talk to outside, unbiased sources, and walk in to the store knowing what I am getting into. Whatever, you don't like them, don't buy, I don't care. I'm just saying they work great when I need them, and with expectations like you guys have, you in for a life of disappointment.


----------



## Thurston (Apr 24, 2008)

You know I cannot disagree with too much on that one Bonaire11.  Maybe just two points.  With as little brain activity as it seems you think is required to run a cash register there, I dunno I have never done it, it would seem that it would be in the best interest of the store to ensure that above all if nothing else cashiers would be politely ignorant if nothing else.  Lastly, I shop there when I need something fast and the convenience of his location helps my cause.  That in itself is service.  But some of the best sporting good stores I have ever been in are up NORTH!!!! LOL I said it.  In fact one was in New Jersey!  It was called the sports center.  Man it was the kind of place you wish they sold beer and pizza in.  Because hanging out in it was just as fun as anything else.  When it was cold folks would go there and shoot DART system archery tournaments and all kinds of stuff.  And yeah on occasion they had really good cheese steaks!  So guys don’t knock the north they do some things right!  

The second one was………..to expect a certain level of courtesy in life only suggest that we are striving as individuals to offer the same level of courtesy to strangers we hope to encounter ourselves.  So it hardly lends itself to living a life of disappointment.  It actually is very rewarding, even if not everyone reciprocates all the time.  Down here in the south, far more people have the time for a “good morning” and or a “How R ya”.  Up north you get some funny looks when you do that in a Wal-Mart parking lot! LOL!  Trust me I know.


----------



## jettman96 (Apr 24, 2008)

Thurston, as much as I would like to see this thread die  I have to say that you hit the nail on the head with both the customer service issue and the general courtesy.  You're right, if we don't strive to be courteous and pleasant to others we will all be setting our own sorrowful tone for life.

I try to wear my smile as much as possible and smile even more at those people that aren't.  And it's amazing how just a simple Please or Thank you can help others make it through the day because it makes them feel like you appreciate what they do and that they try to do it well.  

I personally think that if we all tried to do this it would make the world just a little more pleasant.  

And this is why customer service is so important to a business.  If the customer doesn't feel welcome and comfortable they won't want to go back.  Businesses live and die based on repeat customers or lack there of.

I personnally like a place where I'm not going to be asked every two minutes "can I help you?" but, there's someone there that is willing to when I need it and if they don't know the answer they know who does.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 24, 2008)

*Why not keep it going*

Thurston is too edumecated to run that there cash register.  He'd put a smile on your face though with all that kindness.  

Seriously, just to throw in a balancing point, I understand all of the emotional responses to the Oaky Woods issue and I also understand that Mr. Ayers takes a heaping of the abuse b/c of his relationship with the Sports Center, but in reality he is just one of the shareholders in the group that made that purchase.  His less than majority share would prevent him from dictating anything to the group when it comes to how to handle the property at this point.


----------



## Thurston (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey Nutty!  6:00 AM at the boat ramp SAT??? Will that do?  If not I am going to stop being nice!!!!


----------



## wes tanner (Apr 24, 2008)

*partners*

There is not but 2 more partners.From what ive heard one of them is willing to sale because of the economy.Some how i cant agree with Bonaire 11   making the state ment that the land would be better in private hands than the state.If private hands got it only the well to do could enjoy it.If the state got it it would remain the same forever.Allso its not all swamp its some very good hunting land that has deer turkey and black bear.Dont you think that the animals deserve a place to live.The proposed plan is for it to be a high dollar subdivision only the rich can afford.If our for fathers had thought like then imagine what yellow stone and other state parks would be.Probably high dollar resorts only the rich could afford.When i hear stuff like i think spoiled rotten got plenty of money how can i get more.Which is what old chubby cheeks ayers and the others is all about any one that sales the family farm and then invests the money in land in florida.I wonder what his father and grand father would think they saved the land and farm passing it down to each generation then here comes spoiled rotten chubby cheeks he sales it off.If they would have thought like  the land would have been sold a long time ago.I guess thats the way rich people think me me me crap on the poor and middle class as long as i get mine nothing else matters.I think england is like that now only the rich can hunt.If we as citizens dont start waking up the united states is heading that way.If you dont have money you want be able to hunt only the rich will be able to.I still wont set foot in sports center and believe me ive spent over $3.000 dollars or more there.You can bet if that would have been my farm my kids would inherit it just like grandma and grandpa had intended not another state get the money.But  im just a poor middle class ga boy with heritage and loyalty that believes in giving back what do i know.Maybe bonaire 11 is on to something.Wait a minute what did i just say no hes not.I think I'll go to bonaire hard ware and buy 10 stickers that say help save oaky woods.Thanks wes


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 24, 2008)

Bonaire ,I live in Oaky woods have since 1981 There is never enough said in the defence of  Oaky Woods for a true sportsman.


----------



## stravis (Apr 24, 2008)

If we're going to bash Ayers for the Oaky Woods crap, let's be fair and include Scott Free. He is the other half of that mess.

Here is a video of Lonice Barrett being interviewed about why the state didn't buy Oaky Woods. I'm sure many won't believe him, but I know Lonice and he is as honest as they come. Lonice's commentary starts about  minute into the video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kd6u8reGnvY

As for the Sports Center, I have shopped there quite a bit and have never had any problem with the customer service. then again, I don't expect much customer service from there either. I have severely reduced my shopping there because of Ayers involvement with Oaky Woods and his attitude in general.


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 24, 2008)

Charles Ayers is a TRAIDER Bobby Free is just a money grubbin crook. Ayers put on the face of a sportsman while sneaking around behind us to knife us. O by the way Bonaire that is a very Charles Ayers looking hat you have there!


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Apr 24, 2008)

Just for the record, Oaky Woods could have been saved for the price of a postage stamp.  To save it would have had zero effect on the budget, which cannot be said for Gov. Purdue's personal tax exemption.

I would have donated the stamp, and the envelop to put the letter in.


----------



## Dutch (Apr 24, 2008)

bonaire11 said:


> what kind of customer service do you guys want any way, "here is a hook, here is how to tie to the line, by the way, here is the line that you..." ugh!!



No, but let me give you an example of the "customer service" I got at the Sports center. 

I go in looking to buy a Ruger M77 MKII All-Weather in .280, after finally getting the guy behind the counters attention, he gets through with his personal  phone call and says, what do you need?

I ask for the rifle I am looking for...reply is we don't have one after a quick glance over his shoulder at the rack.

I ask can you order me one? No..we can't, because if you don't buy it we are stuck with a gun we might not be able to sell.

Well, I am looking for one to buy, so thats not a issue. Still would not order me one.

So I leave head over to Barrows in Butler..walk in look around ask the guy if any of the Rugers on the rack are in .280. No, but let see what we have in the back. We don't have one in the back, but let me make a call and see if I can get one. Comes Back says I can get you one here in a week, $100 down and you can pay the rest when you pick it up. Week, later I had my Ruger.

Now thats what Customer Service is all about.


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 25, 2008)

wes tanner said:


> I will not buy any thing from there either.But its because the same person that owns the sports center is in on the oaky woods deal.He bought it cheap and now wants way more than whats its worth to sell it back to state.He is screwing the average not rich sports man.Any real nature  sports man or gal should not step foot in there.I will drive all the way to atlanta to get something before i step foot in there.I wonder how long it will be before oaky woods is a high dollar subdivision or high price hunting club.You would think if he sold it back to the state at at a reasonable profit he would gain more customers they would be hunting and fishing oaky woods and buying his stuff.Im calling all hunters  fisherman and women until mr ayers and the rest of his gang sells oaky woods back to the state at a descent price dont set foot in his store.Thanks Wes Tanner


us poor folks dont deserve to enjoy life if we did we would just buy us a little place like Charle Ayers has and hunt and fish on it or jump in our jet and fly out west to hunt if you cant afford it you dont deserve it ask Charles.


----------



## Harvester (Apr 25, 2008)

Dutch said:


> I haven't bought anything at the Sportscenter in years, don't like the attitude you get if you need something.





David Mills said:


> It's extremely hard to get someone to help you there as well.


It is the worst of all. 


tonyf said:


> The repair center across the interstate is named the same thing but owned by different people and they are GREAT.


 they are great



bonaire11 said:


> what kind of customer service do you guys want any way, "here is a hook, here is how to tie to the line, by the way, here is the line that you..." ugh!!
> 
> everyone one of you goes in there to buy a specific item a you don't want some high school kid trying to remember the difference between medium and fast action.


That is a small part of their business. Why make it sound juvenile. I know alot like to browse and they ALL act like they could care less. I go there a few times a year, especially when wall mart is busy. My time to me is important but they seem to care less. Only time they ask for help is when yer looking in the glass counter. 



Thurston said:


> Frankly their customer service blows.


Couldntve said it better


bonaire11?  swampland?


----------



## Harvester (Apr 25, 2008)

Kathleen, did I buy a shirt from you @ the turkeyrama?  Think I may wear it next trip in


----------



## mesocollins (Apr 26, 2008)

Haha, I've got a bumper sticker on my jeep. I just hope that one of the few times I go in there, ol' Charles 'll see it.


----------



## gnarlyone (May 10, 2008)




----------



## jettman96 (May 10, 2008)

You are bad Gnarlyone!!!!


----------



## xs5875 (Jan 13, 2011)

not to resurrect a old thread, but dang. I have been saving for a while now its time to buy a boat. They have a 14/36 Triton Jon boat with a 9.9 4 Stroke Mercury pull start for 3400 bucks. The motor is 200 dollars cheaper there than at BPS. Id gladly deal with some aholes for that kinda savings.


----------



## Timbo 66 (Jan 13, 2011)

Several folks say they are great to deal with on boats. Good Luck on your decision.


----------

